# Software update improves Vortek I-batten



## pacman (Aug 14, 2009)

FYI Vortek owners, there's a recent software update that purportedly improves the I-batten overload sensitivity function for Vortek rigging. It was installed in my system yesterday. I'll report on the improvement after I try it out today.


----------



## pacman (Aug 15, 2009)

So, the software upgrade improves i-Batten sensitivity somewhat, but not as much as it should. It's odd that a line runs fine using the paddle controllers at lower sensitivity levels, but running off the touch screen icon, a move to command or in a cue list, it halts after a few feet at any sensitivity setting under 30lbs. The field service technician seemed surprised by this, so maybe there have been improvements in the sensors since my motors were installed in 2005.

Any other Vortek owners out there? Are you experiencing the same problem?


----------



## Sayen (Aug 16, 2009)

What's on the pipe? I had to completely disengage the I-batten on curtains because it kept tripping, even the technician couldn't get it to work. I haven't noticed any problems with scenery or lighting equipment and the safety setups.


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2009)

pacman said:


> So, the software upgrade improves i-Batten sensitivity somewhat, but not as much as it should. It's odd that a line runs fine using the paddle controllers at lower sensitivity levels, but running off the touch screen icon, a move to command or in a cue list, it halts after a few feet at any sensitivity setting under 30lbs. The field service technician seemed surprised by this, so maybe there have been improvements in the sensors since my motors were installed in 2005.
> 
> Any other Vortek owners out there? Are you experiencing the same problem?



Having not worked with the Vortek system, I'm curious:

How does one handle the shift of 'cable weight' when moving an electric, etc? As the batten flys out it picks up more weight (assuming lighting circuits come from the grid). As a batten flys in, the weight is shifted back to the grid. 

Does Vortek allow for weight shifts at different trims as 'normal'? IE, can you set it to know that at +30' it will be 30lbs pipe heavy, and at +50 it will be 80lbs pipe heavy?

Just curious...

--Sean


----------



## pacman (Aug 16, 2009)

Sayen said:


> What's on the pipe? I had to completely disengage the I-batten on curtains because it kept tripping, even the technician couldn't get it to work. I haven't noticed any problems with scenery or lighting equipment and the safety setups.



Doesn't matter. I've always had trouble with I-Batten even with empty lines unless the sensitivity is set way high (70lbs or more), so I've usually run it disabled. So, I guess being able to drop to 30-40lbs _is_ an improvement.

I had a brake lock up week before last & had to get Pat to fly in after our electricians exhausted all the troubleshooting they could do. I got the latest motor & controller software updates while he was there.

Unfortunately, all my soft goods are still dead hung except for a mid-stage traveler. We were supposed to add more lines last year, but funding evaporated when the economy tanked. The traveler that is on a Vortek has always given me the most trouble with I-Batten. It's a manual draw & the running line is weighted with a sandbag. When it hits the floor or picks up off the floor, I-Batten will trip every time; also usually when it's running.


----------



## pacman (Aug 17, 2009)

Sean said:


> Having not worked with the Vortek system, I'm curious:
> 
> How does one handle the shift of 'cable weight' when moving an electric, etc? As the batten flys out it picks up more weight (assuming lighting circuits come from the grid). As a batten flys in, the weight is shifted back to the grid.
> 
> ...



The cable cradle pickup has its own lift line, so all the weight is always on the motor. Were that not the case, you'd just set a sensitivity high enough to account for the shift in weight. My electrics are on double purchase lines in order to double the load capacity to 2400lbs, so high limit is about 30ft instead of 50ft. I don't know if most Vortek installations use double purchase for electrics, but I would think doing so would also reduce the cable weight issues if the cable isn't rigged with its own line.

Sensitivity can be set in 5lb increments from 5lbs to 100lbs. As I said previously, anything under 30lbs trips for me. Prior to the new software, 70lbs or so for routinely required.


----------



## Sayen (Aug 21, 2009)

I think most of my sensitivities are set to 100 lbs, to get them to stop tripping. Pat has looked at them a couple of times without knowing what to do. Weird air drafts, maybe.

In response to cable weight - I believe the system 'learns' the changing weights through the control computer. 99% of the time the system works great.

By the way, it turns out my local Barbizon in Phoenix is a Vortek expert, and not only do I prefer working with them they did better work than the contracted Vortek experts locally.


----------

